# Show off your cuties!!!



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

You know you want to show off your favorite pics and bios of your babies! Let’s admire all our beautiful hedgies 😃 

Name: Cecil
Age: 1 year, 10 months (09/16/16)
About:
Cecil is my first hedgehog, named after Welcome to Night Vale! He has speckled feet and white patches on his right side and his booty. He loves applesauce and sweet potatoes and to lick them onto the top of his head. Cecil loves mealworms but was recently diagnosed as Very Fat and got taken off his diet to be put on a mega diet. He is a grumpy lil biter and dislikes new people, being awake, baths, and being outside. He dislikes his head, feet, or belly being touched. 
He loves his mom and loves to take naps on mom’s chest, but mom is allergic to him and gets hives wherever he touches her. But mom doesn’t mind! His favorite thing to do besides sleep is to lie in his fuzzy fleece hide or in a blanket and stare at mom for up to an hour.


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Creature and an old shirt of mine torn into rags after cleaning his cage.


----------



## zevil (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's Mr Prickle Hoggleton. =)



















































Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

What beautiful babies !! I love the pictures of Mr. Prickle sleeping Lol !! So precious <3


----------



## JazzyPoo092 (Jul 21, 2018)

Safia Rose Quill


----------



## zevil (Jun 14, 2018)

moustachemoose said:


> What beautiful babies !! I love the pictures of Mr. Prickle sleeping Lol !! So precious <3


Thanks! He will fall asleep within five minutes when I place him on my belly. Not sure why though. XD


----------



## Creature1 (Jul 10, 2017)

More of creature. I jus cleaned his cage and he was hungry right after lol


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

Arya is about 2 years old (I think). I have only had her for about a month so we are still working on bonding. I have discovered what she will *not* eat more than what she will. Every day it seems like I learn something new and I love the adventure of it all.

PS

I know her nails need to be cut. I have gotten 3 done since these photos have been taken. I will try to get more done during her next bath. She is a wiggler, lol.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly Loves her cuddles. She also loves sticking her tounge out and helping.


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL Holly omg the tongue picture!! I love her! What a sweet lil lady and good helper <3


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

LuckFupus458 said:


> Arya is about 2 years old (I think). I have only had her for about a month so we are still working on bonding. I have discovered what she will *not* eat more than what she will. Every day it seems like I learn something new and I love the adventure of it all.
> 
> PS
> 
> I know her nails need to be cut. I have gotten 3 done since these photos have been taken. I will try to get more done during her next bath. She is a wiggler, lol.


OMG Arya is soooo cute !! What great pictures you have ! I love her little snoot <3 LOL that's ok it takes me like a week to get all of Cecil's nails cut. He's a biter ! Usually he has to be distracted with worms lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Cecil!! You look like a wee angel in one of your photos..............you are smiling at us! And those sweet TOOFERS in another photo!!!!!


----------



## lilyluna (Sep 7, 2018)

Lily’s gained a lot of weight since we got her so we’ve been lessening her food portions. She used to be a monster on the wheel but since she’s started quilling, she only ever does sleep and eat. 

Last night, after I woke her up at 10 and played with her around 11 (after poopie duties), I allowed her to play with the original TP tube (the TP tube in her home is the hedgieproofed one — cut lengthwise with the edges rounded, and she absolutely despises it). After a few frantic struggles, removal of the tube, wearing of the tube, etc., she splatted on the tiles with the TP tube on her head. I only took a photo because I realised she probably couldn’t breathe properly but when I removed the tube, she did it. Again! Probably thinks I can’t see her when she can’t see me. Haha. I’m not worried about the splatting though, she splats everywhere, and her home is a constant 26 celsius. Maybe I should get it a little cooler by a degree, but she doesn’t seem to mind — no panting or anything. But do you think she would be better in a 25 celsius temperature?


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

omg Ria I love Holly!!!! She is so cute and that last photo of her sticking her tongue out is the funniest thing!!! I had to take a picture of it on my phone hope you don't mind mind? I can delete if you want me to? 

Anyway I love Holly your so lucky to have her!!! <3 <3


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

No its tottally okay you can have it I dont mind. Its a really cute one of her anyway.


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

My beautiful hedgie is called Snuffle. I love her SO much. Yesterday, I had her out because I had just made her a new house and she didn’t go in it for a while because it was a different smell and I came down to her level and said:
“It’s ok snuff it’s not going to hurt you” trying to reassure her and she jumped right up on the cage wall (where the see through plastic was) and looked at me in a loving way. 

Snuffle is a pinto hedgehog and when she is curled up in a ball she looks like a snowball (the edible type) and she is super cute!!!
It was also her 3rd birthday party she loved her miny cake 🎂


----------



## Missyk_123 (Sep 30, 2018)

I just got Waylon a little over a month ago. He’s my first hedgehog and hopefully not my last. He’s very energetic and super friendly.


----------



## HedgieHugger7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Congratulations! Waylon is adorable! (Love his mask)


----------



## Abster (Nov 18, 2018)

This is Leo (middle name Quilliam lol)! He will be 4 months old on 11/23. My bf and I got him after lots of research, and are so glad we did! He is super curious and is such a quirky little guy. We love him!


----------

